# Canyon Urban 7.0



## Trademark1 (24. August 2015)

Servus Leute !

Ich habe vorgestern mein Canyon Urban 7.0 bekommen und bin begeistert. 

Ich hätte allerdings eine Frage, die auch die ausführliche Lektüre nicht klären konnte:

1. Wie verstelle ich den Sattel in der Höhe bei einem Wheel Guard Schloss? Ich merke beim Löseversuch einen großen Widerstand und möchte auf keinen Fall mit Gewalt an das Ganze ran und was beschädigen. Leider kann ich nirgends Infos dazu finden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## hanz-hanz (24. August 2015)

Zwei Sachen beachten:

- Rad auf den Kopf stellen (“Scherkraftsicherung“)

- Wenn das Rad kopfüber steht, den Inbus “leicht“ festziehen (! 1-2 Grad) damit die Sicherungskugel sich löst und nicht mehr blockiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trademark1 (24. August 2015)

Hallo Hans Franz.  Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Man dann werde ich mir mal schnell normale Schnellspanner organisieren müssen. Das Rad wird eh nie unbeaufsichtig sein.


----------



## denis0082 (24. August 2015)

Ich finde das System an der Sattelstütze eigentlich ganz nett: Gibt bei uns auf dem Firmenparkplatz einige Räder denen offensichtlich der Sattel mit Stütze geklaut wurde. Trotz Videoüberwachung wohl gemerkt. Und die Sattelhöhe stellt man ja im Normfall bei so einem Rad auch einmal ein und gut is.

An den Laufrädern kann ich das allerdings auch nicht brauchen. Ein Grund warum mir das 4.0 gereicht hat.


----------



## Trademark1 (24. August 2015)

Hallo Denis0082,

hier im Ruhrgebiet würde ich das Rad keine Sekunde unbeabsichtigt lassen. Selbst wenn die "Interessenten" den Sattel nicht abbekommen würden, würden die aus Frust Vandalismusschäden verursachen. So seltsam das klingt aber manchmal kommt man mit dem gestohlenen Sattel besser weg.  Aber letztendlich ist das ja kein Thema für mich.


----------



## Trademark1 (24. August 2015)

Übrigens würde ich mich freuen, wenn hier weitere Besitzer eines Urban/Commuter schreiben würden. Das Rad scheint ja eine Art "Rarität" zu sein.

Ich habe mich ganz bewusst für das Sorglospaket Riemen und Nabenschaltung entschieden, da ich ein Wartungsmuffel bin und nur gelegentlich fahre. Ich hatte vorher ein BMW Cruise e-Bike und muss sagen, das Canyon Urban fährt sich fast so leicht wie das BMW Cruise auf erster Unterstützungsstufe (Bosch Active Line Mittelmotor).


----------



## denis0082 (24. August 2015)

Ich habe mich bewußt gegen das Sorglos-Riemen-Nabenschaltungspaket entschieden weil ich inzwischen der typische Schrauber bin und mein Rad daher eh regelmäßig gewartet wird. Hätte daher keine wirklichen Vorteile daraus. Wobei mich die Technik dahinter durchaus begeistert. Habe gerade erst ein Scott Sub 10 mit Gates und Alfine gesehen, sah schon sehr schick und simpel aus. Das ist übrigens gefühlt riesig im Vergleich zum Canyon Urban. Fahre das Rad jetzt seit drei Monaten und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Hab mir leider beim Laufradausbau eine kleine Schramme rein gehauen und GEFLUCHT  Und ach ja: Musste die Kettenblattschrauben nachziehen die zu einem nervigen Knacken geführt hatten (die Suche nach der Ursache war der Horror, naja jetzt ist es weg). Sonst läuft das Rad einwandfrei. Ein sehr konsequent und stimmig umgesetztes Konzept wie ich finde.

Darf man fragen welche Rahmengröße bei welchen Körpermaßen du hast? Beim 7.0 kann man ja weder Länge noch Höhe variieren...

Es gibt übrigens noch mindestens einen weiteren Urban Besitzer hier im Forum, vielleicht meldet er sich ja noch.


----------



## Trademark1 (24. August 2015)

Ich habe Rahmengrösse M. Bei 1.75 sollte das passen. Muss unbedingt die Tage ne Sattelklemme kaufen damit ich die Größe vernünftig einstellen kann. Da ich keinen Fahrrad Halter habe möchte ich das ungern auf dem Boden kippen.


----------



## entsch (24. August 2015)

Hi zusammen
Stehe momentan vor dem Kauf eines Urbanbikes. Schwanke noch zwischen einem Urban 6.0, dem 7.0 (tendenziell aus SL) oder Ei nem gebrauchten Cannondale Bad Boy 8. 
Könnt ihr schon berichten, wie die Bikes so sind?

Vielleicht mag mir jemand ein paar Bilder, abseits der Werbebilder, zukommen lassen?


----------



## Trademark1 (25. August 2015)

Hallo entsch,

ich kann jetzt nur für das 7er sprechen und hier ist der große Vorteil auch gleichzeitig ein Nachteil: Das Design. Der Lenker lässt sich nicht einstellen. Passt es, alles super. Wenn nicht, dann hat man nur kleinen Spielraum mittels des Sattel. Aber wie gesagt, das Design ist einfach nur genial. Ich finde diesen "Stiernacken" einfach klasse.
Vom Fahren her ist es sehr leichtgängig und beschleunigt super. Die Bremsen sind ebenfalls 1a. Allerdings gibt der Rahmen jeden Kronkorken auf der Strasse an dem Fahrer weiter. Der Preis für den steifen Rahmen. Insgesamt ein sehr sportliches, agiles Rad, welches in Natura den Werbeprospekten in nichts nachsteht. Das ist ja oft nicht so selbstverständlich. Habe gestern auf die Schnelle ein Bild in der Canyon Galerie eingestellt.


----------



## denis0082 (25. August 2015)

entsch schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> Stehe momentan vor dem Kauf eines Urbanbikes. Schwanke noch zwischen einem Urban 6.0, dem 7.0 (tendenziell aus SL) oder Ei nem gebrauchten Cannondale Bad Boy 8.
> Könnt ihr schon berichten, wie die Bikes so sind?
> 
> Vielleicht mag mir jemand ein paar Bilder, abseits der Werbebilder, zukommen lassen?


Ich habe welche vom 4.0, was ja im Großen und Ganzen dem 6.0 entspricht in meinem Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76255

Das Rad ist so wie man es erwartet, denke ich: Vom Fahrgefühl ähnlich den Fitnessbikes. Beschleunigt sehr zügig und ist dank des sehr kurzen Radstands auch sehr wendig. Mit voll aufgepumpten Reifen (6,5 Bar) merkt man in der Tat jeden Kronkorken, ich fahre eher am unteren Rand des empfohlenen Druckbereichs (ca. 4 Bar) was das ganze deutlich komfortabler macht. Ein Rad zum "flanieren" wirds aber nie, es bleibt immer sportlich. Ich fahre übrigens auf dem Weg zur arbeit auch auf ein paar Kiesel-Schotterwegen und hatte damit bisher keine Probleme. Davor habe ich aber einen breiten Streifen 3M-Folie ans Unterrohr geklebt, was ich aber sowieso empfehlen würde.

Die 1x10 Kettenschaltung ist genau mein Ding weil präzise, leicht und mit guter Bandbreite. In den leichtesten Gängen wirds bei mir etwas lauter da die Kettenlinie dann nicht mehr die beste ist, aber oft wird man die eh nicht fahren. Die Bremsen sind okay, reichen aus für ein Stadtrad. Hier werde ich vielleicht irgendwann aufrüsten. Das Gute: Im Gegensatz zu vielen vergleichbaren Rädern sind hier ja ausschließlich MTB-Komponenten verbaut. Wenn ich also irgendwann die SLX-Bremsen vom MTB meiner Freundin auf XT aufrüste, erbt das Urban die SLX-Bremsen. Gleiches ist für Teile der Schaltung denkbar.

Bin rundum zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlberger (25. August 2015)

Hallo, hab mich gerade angemeldet weil es nicht so viele Foren über das Canyon 7 gibt.
Möchte mir das Commuter mit Riemen kaufen. Gibt es bei Canyon aber nur mehr in M, bräuchte aber ein L. Wisst ihr, ob es auf der Eurobike einen Nachfolger geben wird bzw das jetzige wieder aufgelegt wird?

Grüße Michael


----------



## michlberger (25. August 2015)

hab jetzt bei Canyon angerufen. Hat sich zwar etwas bedeckt gegeben, hat zum Schluss dann aber doch rausgelassen, dass er definitiv davon ausgeht, dass auf der Eurobike neue Urban/Commuter-Modelle vorgestellt werden.
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## denis0082 (26. August 2015)

Dieses Video lässt vermuten, dass da zumindest ein paar neue Farben kommen:


----------



## michlberger (26. August 2015)

sieht nach Bronze aus bei dem Commuter, hmm. Alu pur wäre cool


----------



## Trademark1 (27. August 2015)

Ich habe in der Galerie mal ein paar neue Bilder eingestellt.


----------



## denis0082 (27. August 2015)

https://www.canyon.com/urban/commuter/
Einige neue Farben. Pistazie finde ich ganz schick  Ausstattung habe ich mir noch nicht angeschaut, aber ich glaube die dinger sind schon etwas teurer geworden oder?

Edit: bremsen sind hochwertiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (27. August 2015)

Eigentlich nicht.
Das 7er hat auch 2015 1799€ gekostet.
Aber jetzt gibt es halt noch ein Modell darüber...


----------



## denis0082 (27. August 2015)

Okay, dann lag ich falsch. War mir bzgl. der Nummerierung nicht mehr sicher.

Da die unteren Varianten, die auf dem U12 Rahmen basieren, ja anscheinend noch in den 2015er-Versionen gefertigt werden, denke ich mal hier wird sich nichts ändern in den nächsten wochen.


----------



## Trademark1 (30. August 2015)

Wow, das Urban 7.0 ist mal eben 100 Euro teurer geworden. Kann jemand spontan erkennen, ob irgendwo andere Komponenten verbaut wurden oder sonstige Änderungen vorgenommen wurden?

Edit: Spontan erkenne ich ein anderes Innenlager: alt -> SRAM GXP PRESSFIT (jetzt nur noch dem Topmodell 8.0 vorbehalten)

																	 neu ->INNENLAGER SRAM GXP

Also sogar eine Verschlechterung. Das Commuter 7.0 wurde ebenfalls gedowngraded.


----------



## Trademark1 (1. September 2015)

Und weiter geht es mit den Preiserhöhungen. Nochmals 100 Euro teurer und das commuter 7.0 und 8.0 gleich in einem Schritt um 200. Ich denke, da regelt aber auch eine hohe Nachfrage den Preis. Die Lieferzeit soll ja sehr lang sein.


----------



## CHausK (1. September 2015)

Dann habe ich mich also nicht getäuscht...
War auch der Meinung, dass das 2016er Modell erst bei 1500€ Lag und nun bei 1600€ gelandet ist (Urban 7.0).
Und Liefertermin wird bei aktueller Bestellung Mitte November angegeben...
Also ich find das Bike optisch und technisch ja schon sehr geil, aber 1600€ und dann noch mind. 10 Wochen Lieferzeit ist schon ein Wort...
Das muss ich mir nochmal ganz genau überlegen!


----------



## Trademark1 (1. September 2015)

CHausK, nun,  insgesamt immer noch ein fairer Preis. 
Ich frage mich allerdings, was 2016er bedeutet. Ausser den dazugekommen Farben hat sich meines Erachtens nach nichts geändert.


----------



## denis0082 (1. September 2015)

Nein hat sich auch nicht. Zumindest nichts so erkennbares. 

Ich wüsste gerne mal, ob die Schutzbleche bald (oder überhaupt) mal bestellbar werden. So langsam wären die ganz praktisch. Es waren mal für ein paar Tage die Schutzbleche des inflite bestellbar, da hab ich mich schon gefreut, dass die vom commuter jetzt auch bald verfügbar werden, aber Pustekuchen. Jetzt sind sogar die vom inflite wieder weg.


----------



## CHausK (2. September 2015)

Trademark1 schrieb:


> CHausK, nun,  insgesamt immer noch ein fairer Preis.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich für 1600€ (speziell von einem Versender) auch schon ganz andere Räder bekomme: ich suche eigentlich nach einem Stadtrad, dass ich auch mal vor dem Supermarkt, am Schwimmbad, beim Biergarten, usw. Stehen lassen kann. Denn mit meinen anderen Bikes ist mir das zu riskant. 
Bei einem 1600€-Bike komme ich da aber auch schon wieder ins Grübeln...
Wie gesagt, ich finde das Urban 7.0 optisch und technisch super geil, aber vielleicht ist es in Kombination mit dem inzwischen aufgerufenen Preis einfach nicht das richtige Rad für den von mir vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck.
Und das ist halt auch eine monetäre Entscheidung...


----------



## mohlo (2. September 2015)

CHausK schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich für 1600€ (speziell von einem Versender) auch schon ganz andere Räder bekomme: ich suche eigentlich nach einem Stadtrad, dass ich auch mal vor dem Supermarkt, am Schwimmbad, beim Biergarten, usw. Stehen lassen kann. Denn mit meinen anderen Bikes ist mir das zu riskant.
> Bei einem 1600€-Bike komme ich da aber auch schon wieder ins Grübeln...
> Wie gesagt, ich finde das Urban 7.0 optisch und technisch super geil, aber vielleicht ist es in Kombination mit dem inzwischen aufgerufenen Preis einfach nicht das richtige Rad für den von mir vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck.
> Und das ist halt auch eine monetäre Entscheidung...


Vielleicht ist das SCOTT Sub Speed 10 eine Alternative? Kostet 999 EUR.


----------



## CHausK (2. September 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das SCOTT Sub Speed 10 eine Alternative? Kostet 999 EUR.



Das hatte ich mir tatsächlich schon als Alternative angeschaut. Die Optik beim Urban ist aber halt nochmal deutlich aufgeräumter und cleaner und das finde ich schon sensationell. Auf der anderen Seite: ist mir das 600€ Aufpreis Wert?
Das wird noch eine spannende Entscheidungsfindung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (2. September 2015)

CHausK schrieb:


> Das hatte ich mir tatsächlich schon als Alternative angeschaut. Die Optik beim Urban ist aber halt nochmal deutlich aufgeräumter und cleaner und das finde ich schon sensationell. Auf der anderen Seite: ist mir das 600€ Aufpreis Wert?
> Das wird noch eine spannende Entscheidungsfindung...


Ja, das Design des Canyon Urban ist wirklich einzigartig. Anderseits: Möchte man sich solch proprietäre Anbauteile (Vorbau, Lampe, etc.) wirklich zulegen?


----------



## CHausK (2. September 2015)

Ach, das würde mich jetzt gar nicht mal so sehr stören, denn mit der Geschwindigkeit, mit der aktuell neue Standards gesetzt und auch wieder verworfen werden (Laufräder, Innenlager, Bremsenaufnahme, etc.), hat man nach spätestens 3 Jahren eh ein Bike, das auf veralteten Standards basiert.
Und wenn die Kiste funktioniert wie sie soll, dann muss ich doch eigentlich eh nicht mehr ran...
Klar, was macht man, wenn in ein paar Jahren mal Ersatzteile gebraucht werden, aber das Thema hat man ja fast immer und bei jedem Bike...
Und wenn man ein "besonderes" Bike wie das Urban oder den Commuter fahren will, dann muss man das nun mal in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Trademark1 (2. September 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ja, das Design des Canyon Urban ist wirklich einzigartig. Anderseits: Möchte man sich solch proprietäre Anbauteile (Vorbau, Lampe, etc.) wirklich zulegen?



Also beim 7.0 ist tatsächlich nur der Vorbau proprietär. Ansonsten kann ich da nix proprietäres feststellen. Warum sollte man auch an diesem Vorbau was ändern wollen? 

Das Scott ist sicher kein schlechtes Angebot aber vereinzelt meine ich beim Canyon bessere Komponenten festzustellen. Dafür gibt es beim Scott wiederum Schutzbleche dabei. Dafür wiederum wiegt das Scott 1,5 kg mehr. Weiter behaupte ich mal,  dass beim Canyon der Wiederverkaufswert sicher höher im Verhältnis zum Kaufpreis sein wird, einfach schon wegen der schlechten Verfügbarkeit und dem besonderem Design. Das ist natürlich nur eine persönliche Einschätzung von mir aber die paar mal, die ich damit unterwegs war, wurde ich direkt gefragt, ob ich es verkaufen würde.

Eins muss ich aber auf jeden Fall noch sagen: Das Teil ist bretthart. Ist wie ein Sportwagen unter den Bikes. Ein gesunder Rücken ist zwingend notwendig. Dann aber macht das Teil einen Heidenspaß. CHausK, wenn Du mal im Ruhrgebiet bist,  gib Bescheid. Dann kannst Du mal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## CHausK (3. September 2015)

Trademark1 schrieb:


> CHausK, wenn Du mal im Ruhrgebiet bist,  gib Bescheid. Dann kannst Du mal ne Runde drehen.



Danke, ist zwar eher selten meine Richtung, aber vielleicht komme ich ja mal darauf zurück


----------



## denis0082 (3. September 2015)

Trademark1 schrieb:


> Eins muss ich aber auf jeden Fall noch sagen: Das Teil ist bretthart. Ist wie ein Sportwagen unter den Bikes. Ein gesunder Rücken ist zwingend notwendig. Dann aber macht das Teil einen Heidenspaß.


Ich überlege momentan ob ich in absehbarer Zeit mal die Panaracer Pari-Moto ausprobiere (https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Reifen-Schlaeuche/Pari-Moto-Gravel-Faltreifen-650B.html). Bin durch das Cannondale Slate (das ich im Übrigen auch top finde) auf die gekommen. Sind 40-584, ultraleicht und vermutlich etwas komfortabler. Hinten hab ich keine Bedenken, da sollten schon noch 2,5mm auf jeder Seite gehen. Vorne ist der Clip der die Bremsleitung hält im Weg. Sonst aber auch dicke Platz.


----------



## Kju (25. März 2016)

Hat jemand von den Urban-7er-Fahrern schon eine Schutzblechlösung gefunden?
Meins kommt in den nächsten Tagen an und momentan schüttet's ja noch aus Eimern....


----------



## xe4500 (26. März 2016)

verschoben


----------



## Ungeheuer (31. März 2016)

mohlo schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das SCOTT Sub Speed 10 eine Alternative? Kostet 999 EUR.



Wo hast du das denn für 999.- gefunden? Bei mir soll es überall 1199.- kosten!?


----------

